# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  Amlioration de la performance des projets analytiques Sybase IQ, qu'en pensez-vous ?

## Yogui

Nous venons de recevoir ce communiqu :




> SYBASE  ET  AUBAY  :  UNE  SYNERGIE  AU  SERVICE  DE  LA  PERFORMANCE  DES 
> PROJETS  ANALYTIQUES 
>  
> Le  partenariat  nou  autour  de  Sybase  IQ  profitera  particulirement  aux 
> tablissements  financiers  en  qute  de  performance  pour  leurs  applications 
> analytiques  et  de  reporting 
>  
>  
>  
> ...


Qu'en  pensez-vous ? Que peut apporter Aubay  Sybase  votre avis ?

----------


## Fabien Celaia

Ben... des clients... IQ est sans doute un outils superbe, avec des technos brevetes... il lui faut cependant "entrer en entreprise" pour y faire ses preuves...

----------

